# Which Soundbar Works with HR21-100 Remote?



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

I'm really starting to get confused. I'd like to buy a soundbar to use with my TV (SONY EX710 HDTV.) For whatever it's worth, it says it has:

Audio Out : Variable/Fixed
Audio Out : 1 (Rear)
Digital Audio Output(s) : Optical Digital Output - 1 (Rear)

I have an HR21-100 with a RC64 remote and I'd really like for this remote to control the sounbar.

Before I buy something that won't work with this remote, I thought I'd ask.

THNX!!!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't take this as the definitive answer, but I'd assume if you send the TV's variable sound output to the soundbar, your normal TV volume controls, including your dtv remote, will do the job.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would not buy anything just because it works with the DirecTV receiver or remote. What happens if you switch providers, or the sleek feature that you really want is not the one compatible? and as far as I am concern, I would stay away from soundbars.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

makaiguy said:


> Don't take this as the definitive answer, but I'd assume if you send the TV's variable sound output to the soundbar, your normal TV volume controls, including your dtv remote, will do the job.


My concern is that I read a posting on the AVS forum where someone with a Vizio TV & a Vizio sound bar couldn't get the variable sound solution to work with the D* remote!

I think they eventually had to stick with the sound bar's tiny remote or buy a Logitech Harmony remote.

In the same posting, someone with a Samsung never could get the volume to adjust!!

I have to believe there must be some sound bars that are compatible with D*!!!


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

The Sonos sound bar "learns" the volume control IR signal that it uses.

So, you'd basically go into your TV's menu and tell it to always MUTE its own speakers and to do a fixed output on the audio out. Then you'd program the SONOS to respond to your TV's volume up/down/mute.

I think that getting a real universal remote like the Logitech Harmony is probably a more cost effective solution, but the Sonos meets the OP's requirement.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

In the forum you have already been on,
There are a lot of posts about this same question. I typed in "sound bar" and searched the remote section of the forum.
You will find some that never had a good answer and several that did get a remote code to work their sound bar.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/search/advancedsearchperform?init=advancedsearch


----------



## shollowa74 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am kind of in the same boat - I recently bought a JBL Soundbar (JBL 200, I believe) and the turned off the speakers to my Samsung TV. The soundbar can learn the TVs volume control signal, but the problem is that every time I adjust the volume I get an annoying banner on the TV that says something like "function not operable"). I really need a code to control the JBL rather than the Samsung sound because I cannot turn off the annoying Samsung banner.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

CliffV said:


> The Sonos sound bar "learns" the volume control IR signal that it uses.
> 
> So, you'd basically go into your TV's menu and tell it to always MUTE its own speakers and to do a fixed output on the audio out. Then you'd program the SONOS to respond to your TV's volume up/down/mute.
> 
> I think that getting a real universal remote like the Logitech Harmony is probably a more cost effective solution, but the Sonos meets the OP's requirement.


I looked at the SONOS, but I agree I'd be better off with a Harmony remote.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> In the forum you have already been on,
> There are a lot of posts about this same question. I typed in "sound bar" and searched the remote section of the forum.
> You will find some that never had a good answer and several that did get a remote code to work their sound bar.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/search/advancedsearchperform?init=advancedsearch


I did that search before I posted here and found a lot of conflicting issues. One person suggests a solution and 2 people thank them, then 2 people say it didn't work.

I thought I'd see if someone had an definitive suggestions.

I'll have to read some more......


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

shollowa74 said:


> I am kind of in the same boat - I recently bought a JBL Soundbar (JBL 200, I believe) and the turned off the speakers to my Samsung TV. The soundbar can learn the TVs volume control signal, but the problem is that every time I adjust the volume I get an annoying banner on the TV that says something like "function not operable"). I really need a code to control the JBL rather than the Samsung sound because I cannot turn off the annoying Samsung banner.


I feel your pain....I've seen your problem discussed in various forums with no specific solutions.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

I sent my question directly to the DirecTV technical folks and the best they could suggest is that the remotes don't have codes for any sound bar.

They sent me the generic suggestion about stepping through the library codes in my remote.

Oh well....sounds like using any specific sound bar is a crap shoot.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

philherz said:


> I did that search before I posted here and found a lot of conflicting issues. One person suggests a solution and 2 people thank them, then 2 people say it didn't work.
> 
> I thought I'd see if someone had an definitive suggestions.
> 
> I'll have to read some more......


If a solution worked for 2 people it works. The other 2 just did not do it correctly.
Also, they might have had the older model number of the remote. If I was getting one I would also get the new RC65X remote since it has the latest codes and when new ones come out the receiver can send them to the remote. It has 2 way communication.

Have you talked to the people in your local Best Buy store ? They might know. If they don't would they give you the right to return one that you pick out and exchange it for another one ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would never trust any of the Best Buy sales reps. Most of the time they tell you want you want to hear to make a sale


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

philherz said:


> I sent my question directly to the DirecTV technical folks and the best they could suggest is that the remotes don't have codes for any sound bar.
> 
> They sent me the generic suggestion about stepping through the library codes in my remote.
> 
> Oh well....sounds like using any specific sound bar is a crap shoot.


How about you going to the store and listening to 2 or 3 brands , write down the brand and model numbers of the ones you like and let's search to see what we can find on them working with the DTV remote.
So far I have found Samsung and Vizio that work with the DTV remote from reading many posts.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Samsung HW-D450 and up don't work with the DTV remote. However the HW-C450 works with the DTV remote I believe. 

I bought a Harmony 200 for about $20 at RadioShack and now it all works great but I'd prefer the DirecTV remote.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

shollowa74 said:


> I am kind of in the same boat - I recently bought a JBL Soundbar (JBL 200, I believe) and the turned off the speakers to my Samsung TV. The soundbar can learn the TVs volume control signal, but the problem is that every time I adjust the volume I get an annoying banner on the TV that says something like "function not operable"). I really need a code to control the JBL rather than the Samsung sound because I cannot turn off the annoying Samsung banner.


Since your soundbar can be taught the commands, just don't learn the samsungs volume commands, program av1 or av2 device with say sony audio code 30158. now teach that to the soundbar. To get the sony volume in all devices:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT

Also before teaching the commands from directv remote programmed with sony commands, to get cleaner learns turn extra signal included with each press of the volume key on directv remotes:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 6 3
4. press CH DOWN


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If a solution worked for 2 people it works. The other 2 just did not do it correctly.
> Also, they might have had the older model number of the remote. If I was getting one I would also get the new RC65X remote since it has the latest codes and when new ones come out the receiver can send them to the remote. It has 2 way communication.
> 
> Have you talked to the people in your local Best Buy store ? They might know. If they don't would they give you the right to return one that you pick out and exchange it for another one ?


You might very well be correct that some people will always have problems, no matter what help they get. (I've been known to struggle on many occasions!)

Is the RC65X remote definitely better and am I reading it correctly that they are selling new on eBay for like $7 ???


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> How about you going to the store and listening to 2 or 3 brands , write down the brand and model numbers of the ones you like and let's search to see what we can find on them working with the DTV remote.
> So far I have found Samsung and Vizio that work with the DTV remote from reading many posts.


I've been looking at the Vizio SB4021-B0 and searching the forums for a definitive answer if the RC64 will work to control it.

I see suggestions that it will, but an RC65 is required or even that a Harmony is needed.

Not sure what to believe.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

philherz said:


> You might very well be correct that some people will always have problems, no matter what help they get. (I've been known to struggle on many occasions!)
> 
> Is the RC65X remote definitely better and am I reading it correctly that they are selling new on eBay for like $7 ???


Yes, I just bought an RC65RX ( the second R designates it is a RF and IR remote ) remote on Ebay for $6.15 , included shipping.
Yes, it has codes that the RC64 does not have. It is also 2 way communication with the 24 or higher model number receivers.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

philherz said:


> I've been looking at the Vizio SB4021-B0 and searching the forums for a definitive answer if the RC64 will work to control it.
> 
> I see suggestions that it will, but an RC65 is required or even that a Harmony is needed.
> 
> Not sure what to believe.


Not sure what to believe??? Duh all Soundbars are different and it is hit or miss on whether or not the RC64 or Even the RC65RX will control your soundbar.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

bump,
So do we have any updates on current sounbars that can take comands w/ _DirecTV remote_s ???
Genni setup w/ RC65x


----------

